
Exploring Performance of Etcd, Zookeeper and Consul Key-value stores (2017) - GordonS
https://coreos.com/blog/performance-of-etcd.html
======
GordonS
In performance terms, etcd seems better than Zookeeper and Consul pretty much
across the board - is anyone aware of more recent benchmarks?

 _Edit_

I found similar benchmarks from 2018:

[https://github.com/etcd-io/dbtester/tree/master/test-
results...](https://github.com/etcd-io/dbtester/tree/master/test-
results/2018Q1-02-etcd-zookeeper-consul)

